# Rejection



## BronteVillette (Jun 16, 2012)

How does one deal with the crushing feeling of rejection? He knew me best of anyone in the world. He admitted the woman he left me for is spontaneous and fun, etc. Everything I'm not. I'm devastated and feel worthless.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

What if you were to concern yourself with what YOU want in a man and not what HE wants?

Why should ONE man's inability to stay faithful determine your worth?

There are men in this world who would do ANYTHING for a girl like you. I'm not just saying that. It is absolutely true. Your ex was just not one of them. Knowing this, does he deserve your thoughts or your time?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

If you tell yourself that you are worthless, you will be. You show others how to treat you. Have you noticed how confidence is attractive? Believe you are worthwhile, and you will be! I certainly think you are worth my time and my thoughts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cdm9999 (May 20, 2012)

Keep your head held high..... know you have worth..... the cheater is the immoral one ..... he is just projecting his guilt onto you to make him feel better..... 

Get support from family/friends and go to a therapist to talk it out with someone. You need support now. Remember, keep your head held high and walk to high road, unlike the man who is the cheater.

Dont let him get to you. He is the cruel one and hopefully karma will get him.

It is still tough tho. Work on yourself. Dont sink into a depression....keep venting here and we will help you.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Of course he is telling himself that she is spontaneous and fun. He was telling himself that, to convince himself, NOT YOU! Wait until the day to day life sets in and see just how much fun he has living with her, and his guilt!

Chin up!


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bronte,

You are NOT worthless. I promise! You are a person of value and worth. Affairs are all about fantasy and fiction... they do not see the "real" sides in the same way one would in a marriage. I'm sure whoever this woman is has flaws too. 

I can tell his affair hit your self esteem, which is understandable, but I do hope you are seeing a counselor or dr.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Think about it that way, you have the real life responsibilities... this broad doesn't. I don't know if you have a house or children, but that is responsibility. How can you be spontaneous right now? What you are is responsible.... you do what you need to do. This woman will get her share of responsibilities before you know it. If they move in together, garbage will have to be taken out, house cleaned, shopping done, dog walked, and if they were to have kids that will be the rest of her being spontaneous OR fun. Christ sake, men are so retarded. They escape, but escapes become reality eventually. Don't even compare yourself. This man is a selfish jacka*ass. In this case it trully is him, not you. Stay strong


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Honeystly said:


> Christ sake, men are so retarded. They escape, but escapes become reality eventually.


Honey, were not all that way. There are a lot of us men out there that were screwed over because she wanted the fantasy life. I know that Im a good man, great husband and father. Some very lucky lady is going to hit the lottery with me. I understand the point you were making, it just works both ways.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

hunter411 said:


> Honey, were not all that way. There are a lot of us men out there that were screwed over because she wanted the fantasy life. I know that Im a good man, great husband and father. Some very lucky lady is going to hit the lottery with me. I understand the point you were making, it just works both ways.


That makes two of us!


----------

